# BFP's / Bubs / Angel's



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Here is a list of the Wales BFP's, Bubb's and Angels
Please add your details to this thread if you would like to be added to this list 




Mariag














June 24th 2009
Kara76  Aug 16th 09 
Claire1  Dec 12th 09
Ffydd  Feb 7th 2010 
Trickynic  Feb 18th 2010  



Ebonie  brought home May 23rd 2005
natalie83  22nd Jan 08
tanya7  June 21st 2008
Monkeymind  Dec 12th 2008
Ness30  Dec 27th 08
Raven  25th March 2009
KellyG   26th March 09
chillipepper  9th April 09
miriam7 Due April 13th 2009  19th April 09
SAZZLEEVANS Due May 15th 2009   27th April 09
Popsi  brought home princess 10 Feb 2010
Taffy Girl  Morgan 11th February 2010




Kara76















Cardifflaura








milliemags







​


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Im here tooooooooo edd with twins 07.05.2009


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

can i please remember my 2 angels


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Twin girls due 15/5/09


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Can you add my one angel please?


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Could you add my little girls due 24.06.09?

Thanks

mariag


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

please could you add something

ravan baby boy on the 25th march

thank you


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Hi,

please will you add my lil boy  zak turner born on 21/06/2008. Had ivf with CARU. 

thank you

tanya

xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi tanya ..what a cutie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

can chillipepper be added

baby boy 09.04.09

thanks


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

and my babies

Mason and Phoebe born 26.03.2009


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

can we be updated 19th april baby girl ...thanks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

update for sazzle too, her girls are here


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

can i add my lil fella... Thomas 22.01.2008

Ta very much! xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shell can you add a bfp on for me please


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Can I add my two little angels please Sept 22nd 2009? Thank you xxxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Shell can you add me to the list please.  Got BFP on the 12th of Dec.

Thank you


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Can you add me too please Shell. I had a BFP on 7th Feb 2010 x


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Me too! I had a BFP on 18th Feb 2010


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Forgot about this thread - but lovely to see all the BFPs - hope there are many more in the coming weeks 
Can you please add my little boy Morgan born on 11th February 2010  
Thanks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shell

can you update for me please

Tyler May Ellard born 5th may 2010


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Can you add me please

2 angels

Steffan Roch Thomas born 10th July 2010


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Please can you add my darling Daughter
BFP Friday 13th February 2009
Katie Charlotte Born September 4th 2009


----------



## VenusInFurs (Apr 6, 2010)

Please can I go on the list - BFP today - due date 3rd August 2011!!  Thanks


----------

